# Vacation



## PaulieG (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm going on vacation starting this Friday afternoon, and will be out of town until next Wednesday. I'll be asking another mod to keep an eye on things here, even though you guys really don't need it...though you never really know.  Unfortunately, I'll need to shut down all of my rigs for that time. My wife will have a fit if I tried to leave them on. So, especially since we've had some major contributors leave recently to do me a favor, and step it up!! Top 50 is within our reach, but we need everyone to crunch hard!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Have fun on your vacation paulie, we'll try our best!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 29, 2009)

if you ship the you know what i will have 2 rigs crunching by the end of the week


----------



## Asylum (Jun 29, 2009)

Have a good time and enjoy your self!!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought you worked for the state........you're always on vacation


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I'm going on vacation starting this Friday afternoon, and will be out of town until next Wednesday. I'll be asking another mod to keep an eye on things here, even though you guys really don't need it...though you never really know.  Unfortunately, I'll need to shut down all of my rigs for that time. My wife will have a fit if I tried to leave them on. So, especially since we've had some major contributors leave recently to do me a favor, and step it up!! Top 50 is within our reach, but we need everyone to crunch hard!!



started some of my rigs back up next week im getting the net again and my rig will be full blast all cores all cards 21+k ppd


----------



## A novice (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a good holiday


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 30, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I thought you worked for the state........you're always on vacation



LOL. I wish. I actually do work, though the summers are a bit slower...


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 2, 2009)

I decided to dump my current board and get an asus p6t6 ws.  Never did attempt an overclock on this one yet.

So I'll be hitting up the locals on overclocking tips for it, I wonder how much more productive I'd be at 3.8 or so.  My 28 day average is around 1000 but some of that was with the q6600.

Pulled 2k yesterday on the i7 and that's turning it off gaming appx 3 hrs a night.  How much improvement you guys think another gig frequency'll put out?


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just leave your computers on, tell your wife is for the good of all humanity, if she dosnt listen to that, well youll have to show her whos boss!!! 
do it for all man kind, gone are the days of equal rights!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 8, 2009)

Back from vacation. Should have one of my i7's fired up tonight, and maybe the PII 955. The other i7 may have to wait a day or 2.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Back from vacation. Should have one of my i7's fired up tonight, and maybe the PII 955. The other i7 may have to wait a day or 2.



Good to hear!  How was it?


----------

